# What Are Your Favorite Thanksgiving Recipes?



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Usually I will smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving along with 8 - 10 turkey legs. Judy does all the heavy cooking. Thanksgiving is her day for cooking. She fixes everything from scratch, nothing in packages and is it ever good. I will see if she will let me post some of her recipes.

This year in addition to smoking turkey (well actually smoking two large turkey breast and legs) I have 5 large Boston Butts to smoke two days before Thanksgiving for one of our grandson's wedding. Between thawing, smoking brining and preparing the BBQ and turkey, I have to make a gallon of my BBQ sauce. The week before and the week of Thanksgiving is going to mad around here. LOL


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Our Thanksgiving has come and gone in Canada, but we don't do Turkey in our family.... don't like it too much. We did smoked chicken, Smoked Ribeye, and smoked beef roast. Can't get enough of the smoked flavor!


We also did the traditional Pumkin, but I LOVE baklava and ALWAYS prepare a plate or two on any special occasion.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Bob Sanders said:


> Our Thanksgiving has come and gone in Canada, but we don't do Turkey in our family.... don't like it too much. We did smoked chicken, Smoked Ribeye, and smoked beef roast. Can't get enough of the smoked flavor!
> 
> 
> We also did the traditional Pumkin, but I LOVE baklava and ALWAYS prepare a plate or two on any special occasion.
> ...





You could share that recipe. Please!


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 539245
> 
> 
> What are your favorite Thanksgiving recipes?
> ...





Tried and true, mostly simple TD food. My daughters do in laws for turkey day so with it normally just being 3 of us more than the basics goes to waste.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bob Sanders said:


> Our Thanksgiving has come and gone in Canada, but we don't do Turkey in our family.... don't like it too much. We did smoked chicken, Smoked Ribeye, and smoked beef roast. Can't get enough of the smoked flavor!
> 
> 
> We also did the traditional Pumkin, but I LOVE baklava and ALWAYS prepare a plate or two on any special occasion.
> ...


You make baklava? From scratch? I'm impressed.


----------



## cat's_pajamas (May 9, 2018)

*Mashed Potatoes with Green Onions*

(Based on the "Mountain Mashers" served at Tahoe Joe's restaurants). I made 3x the recipe for a Thanksgiving gathering I attended some years back and the potatoes were a big hit. I can't exactly recall, but I think I may have peeled the russets.

1 1/2 pounds red-skinned potatoes, scrubbed, unpeeled
1 1/2 pounds russet potatoes, scrubbed, unpeeled
1 cup half and half
1/2 cup finely chopped green onions
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) butter, room temperature

Cut potatoes in 1 1/2 inch chunks. Put steamer rack in pot. Add 1 inch of water to pot. Place potatoes on rack. Cover pot and steam potatoes until tender, about 30 minutes. Remove potatoes and steamer rack from pot and discard water from pot. Return the potatoes to pot and add half and half, green onions, and butter. Mash until smooth. Season to taste with salt and pepper.

Makes six servings.
------------------------------------------------------------

*Baked Sweet Potatoes with Apricots and Bourbon* 

(You can prepare steps 1-3 up to two days in advance; cover and chill).

1/3 cup bourbon
1/2 cup chopped dried apricots
5 pounds red garnet or jewel sweet potatoes (yams)
1/2 cup firmly packed brown sugar
1/3 cup butter
1 teaspoon vanilla

1. Place the chopped apricots in a small bowl and pour the bourbon over them.

2. Scrub sweet potatoes and pierce in a few places with a fork. Place potatoes on oven rack or on a baking sheet. Bake at 350 until potatoes are soft when pierced, approximately 1 1/2 hours. Let cool about 20 minutes (or, until they can be handled).

3. Peel the sweet potatoes and put in a large bowl. Add brown sugar, butter, and vanilla and mash with fork or potato masher until slightly chunky. Stir in apricots and bourbon. Spoon into shallow 2 1/2-quart baking dish and spread level.

4. Bake, uncovered, until hot in the center, approx. 30 minutes. Serve warm.

About ten servings.

Recipe from Sunset Magazine, 2004

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Cranberry Port Sauce*

An accompaniment for turkey, pork, and duck. Makes about 2 cups. 

1 bag (12 oz.) fresh or frozen cranberries, rinsed and any soft or decaying fruit discarded.
2 tablespoons grated orange peel
3/4 cup orange juice
3/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup Port

In 3 - 4 quart pan over medium-high heat, stir cranberries, orange juice, orange peel and sugar. Bring mixture to a boil, lower heat to simmer and cook, stirring frequently, until berries break open and release juices (8 to 10 minutes). Add Port and cook 2 minutes longer. Let cool completely and store airtight up to 2 weeks.

Recipe from Sunset Magazine, November 2004


.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Scalloped Oyster casserole
1 
medium onion (chopped)
1 ½ cups
margarine (or butter, melted)
1 teaspoon
celery salt
1 dash
pepper (or to taste)
1 
lemon (juice)
1 ½ teaspoons
worcestershire sauce
2 tablespoons
parsley (chopped, fresh)
5 cups
saltine crackers (coarsely crumbled)
1 quart
shucked oysters (drained, reserve liquor)
1 cup
reserved oyster liquor
½ cup
light cream
½ cup
milk


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

chrisn said:


> Scalloped Oyster casserole
> 1
> medium onion (chopped)
> 1 ½ cups
> ...


Chrisn, do you know where this is from? We've eaten it as long as I can remember, served alongside the turkey. I just looked it up & It may have been from The Joy of Cooking or from South Carolina low country? Our recipe is just fresh oysters layered between saltines, half & half, oyster liquor & dotted with lots of butter. Maybe an older recipe.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Reading this thread is hazardous to your waistline.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Nik333 said:


> You make baklava? From scratch? I'm impressed.



Yeah.


It's a bit of a pain, but there is definitely a payoff!


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Colbyt said:


> You could share that recipe. Please!



You can find them on the net, but this is the one I use. It's probably the best I have tried


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nik333 said:


> Chrisn, do you know where this is from? We've eaten it as long as I can remember, served alongside the turkey. I just looked it up & It may have been from The Joy of Cooking or from South Carolina low country? Our recipe is just fresh oysters layered between saltines, half & half, oyster liquor & dotted with lots of butter. Maybe an older recipe.


Btw, you bake either recipe, in a tempered glass baking dish, at 350 degrees F for 30-40 min, until browned, bubbly & crispy on top. Ummm.:biggrin2:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Bob Sanders said:


> You can find them on the net, but this is the one I use. It's probably the best I have tried
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No wonder why it is so expensive, but man is it ever good.


----------

